# Egg whites or whole eggs



## Umry (Jun 17, 2010)

What are the advantages and disadvantages of having whole eggs or egg whites ? On a bulk at the moment and having 6 egg whites with 2 yolks for brekafast and binning the other 4 yolks.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

eat the fcukin lot mate , throwing best bits of eggs away !!!


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

^^^^^ wot he said..........


----------



## Warman (Aug 13, 2010)

Yolk full of goodness, EAT IT, also why waste the calories in the yolk?


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

are you yokin .get them eat


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

thats 28 yolks a week bro better in ya than out


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

Think I read somewhere that 50% of the protein plus the majority of vitamins & minerals are in the yolks, so get them down ya neck mate.

On another note, half the world is starving, it's a crime to throw away food!


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Yeah average egg is about 6g of protein about 4g of that is in the yolk, nearly all the calories and minerals are in the yolk as well. Egg white on its own is about 15 calories with 2-3g of protein at most.


----------



## Umry (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys, I'll be having full eggs from now on!


----------



## Tombo (Feb 21, 2009)

But the yolk is higher in fat so surely there's a cap on how many you should have per day regarding on your daily fat intake.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Tombo said:


> But the yolk is higher in fat so surely there's a cap on how many you should have per day regarding on your daily fat intake.


Why? What's wrong with fats?


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

ba baracuss said:


> Why? What's wrong with fats?


id like to know that too?


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

ba baracuss said:


> Why? What's wrong with fats?


Well the yolk is mostly saturated fat I think, I think an ''average'' egg what most supermarkets call medium has about 5g in the yolk which is an awful lot when you consider you have that x6 eggs. Sat fat can be good or evil it depends on the rest of your diet really


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Mighty.Panda said:


> Well the yolk is mostly saturated fat I think, I think an ''average'' egg what most supermarkets call medium has about 5g in the yolk which is an awful lot when you consider you have that x6 eggs. Sat fat can be good or evil it depends on the rest of your diet really


How can it be evil?

The only fats I'm aware of that could be described as 'evil' are trans fats.


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

ba baracuss said:


> How can it be evil?
> 
> The only fats I'm aware of that could be described as 'evil' are trans fats.


To much of any macro can be bad if you go over the top, thats what I meant. Different fats often get called ''good'' fats and ''bad'' fats purely because of the quanities people think they can consume from each type. My point was they can all be good or bad depending on your wider diet.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

I eat the whole egg because i am a man and not a whimp.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Throwing away yolks? You've got some eggsplaining to do!


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

ba baracuss said:


> How can it be evil?
> 
> The only fats I'm aware of that could be described as 'evil' are trans fats.


Excessive amounts of fat are found in saturated animal fats and trans-fatty acids. These types of fat raise cholesterol levels and increase your risk of many chronic diseases, such as heart disease and stroke.


----------



## mattay (Nov 9, 2011)

To be honest, IMO just go with whole eggs.

Pure food is much nutritious than relying on supplements  and eggs are one of the best for building muscle/bulking!


----------



## mattay (Nov 9, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Throwing away yolks? You've got some eggsplaining to do!


im not going to get eggcited with the play on words this morning ha


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

mattay said:


> To be honest, IMO just go with whole eggs.
> 
> Pure food is much nutritious than relying on supplements  and eggs are one of the best for building muscle/bulking!


who mentioned supp's, but you are right a lot of people don't realise that supplements are for supplementing a good diet


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

the yolk is nicest bit if you ask me

i wouldnt even bother cooking eggs if i couldnt eat the yolk


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

1010AD said:


> Excessive amounts of fat are found in saturated animal fats and trans-fatty acids. These types of fat raise cholesterol levels and increase your risk of many chronic diseases, such as heart disease and stroke.


i think i read that its not supposed to be as bad as they thought years ago and its not supposed to affect the free cholesterol

and the whole thing of what things raise cholesterol is misunderstood

someone reccomended a book about it but havennt read it yet


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

1010AD said:


> Excessive amounts of fat are found in saturated animal fats and trans-fatty acids. These types of fat raise cholesterol levels and increase your risk of many chronic diseases, such as heart disease and stroke.


Saturated fat is fat. There is no link between sat fats and elevated cholesterol, in fact it's impossible for sat fat to be converted into it. That aside elevated cholesterol is not a health risk either, in fact too low is probably worse.


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

whole egg simple eggxplanation for you


----------



## starfox_2100 (Sep 6, 2011)

Here is a good post on eggs and saturated fat.

http://stronglifts.com/cholesterol-saturated-fat-how-many-eggs-daily/


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Mighty.Panda said:


> Well the yolk is mostly saturated fat I think, I think an ''average'' egg what most supermarkets call medium has about 5g in the yolk which is an awful lot when you consider you have that x6 eggs. Sat fat can be good or evil it depends on the rest of your diet really


According to the BHF (who I guess know their beans) they are fine!

http://www.bhf.org.uk/heart-health/conditions/high-cholesterol.aspx


----------



## Tombo (Feb 21, 2009)

ba baracuss said:


> Why? What's wrong with fats?


Obviously fats will give negative effects if you eat too many


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Tombo said:


> Obviously fats will give negative effects if you eat too many


Look

if it fits your daily macros , eat it mate !!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

For those worried about cholesterol

http://www.highcholesterolfoods.net/function-of-cholesterol.php


----------



## Tombo (Feb 21, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> Look
> 
> if it fits your daily macros , eat it mate !!!!


Yeah, I'm saying don't eat it if it exceeds your macros 

Why argue a point to me if it is the same as what I am saying? :confused1:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Tombo said:


> Yeah, I'm saying don't eat it if it exceeds your macros
> 
> Why argue a point to me if it is the same as what I am saying? :confused1:


i wasnt arguing a point you plumb i was reitterating your point !!! now come and kiss my cockle you naughty little boy !!!


----------



## Tombo (Feb 21, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> i wasnt arguing a point you plumb i was reitterating your point !!! now come and kiss my cockle you naughty little boy !!!


 :wub: oooh baby, I can be a naughty boy :devil2:


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

I eat the whole eat, no point in wasting it. A quick google search will come up with loads of information for why eggs are a good food.

http://www.askdrsears.com/topics/family-nutrition/eggs


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

> Eat Your Yolks!
> 
> 5 AUG
> 
> ...


http://www.mikesamuelspersonaltraining.co.uk/article.php?id=20


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

All the egg mate but get some fibre in you or they will sit lick glue, well the do with me.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Moved to the appropriate section. Please in future put posts in the most appropriate section.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

If I eat a 6 egg omelet then I don't use 6 yolks. Not because Im scared of them, but because I don't want to. They add far to many calories to my diet that I want to eat from other foods. Want being the key word. All the 'you should eat all the yolks' is bull IMO. Just because 'you can' because the old myth that says they raise cholesterol and saturated facts are 'bad' for you have been debunked, does not mean you have to start filling your boots with them!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> If I eat a 6 egg omelet then I don't use 6 yolks. Not because Im scared of them, but because I don't want to. They add far to many calories to my diet that I want to eat from other foods. Want being the key word. All the 'you should eat all the yolks' is bull IMO. Just because 'you can' because the old myth that says they raise cholesterol and saturated facts are 'bad' for you have been debunked, does not mean you have to start filling your boots with them!


unless you want to of course !!!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> unless you want to of course !!!


Damn straight!

Edit: Where can I get one of though 'I love Uriel' t-shirts you have in your avatar?


----------



## Tombo (Feb 21, 2009)

Greenspin said:


> If I eat a 6 egg omelet then I don't use 6 yolks. Not because Im scared of them, but because I don't want to. They add far to many calories to my diet that I want to eat from other foods. Want being the key word. All the 'you should eat all the yolks' is bull IMO. Just because 'you can' because the old myth that says they raise cholesterol and saturated facts are 'bad' for you have been debunked, does not mean you have to start filling your boots with them!


Exactly, also one egg offers 9% of your daily sat fat so why go overboard on them especially if you eat a lot of pnut butter or other things with sat fat.


----------

